# Exposing Your Child To Dirt



## Lightworker

Hi all. I have just been reading an article by the CDC in the US about how parents who are overly cautious about cleanliness might be jeopardizing their LOs health. They said some studies found that children who were exposed to some dirt had better developed immune systems than those that weren't and had higher incidence of asthma. What are your thoughts and do you expose your LOs (not newborns ofcourse) to some dirt?


----------



## fluffpuffin

I suppose this could be true. I was exposed to quite a bit of dirt and germs when younger and was hardly ever ill. Hubby is the opposite and has always been sickly. I don't expose Isla to dirt intentionally though. But she seems to be drawn to it - i.e. licking the soles of my shoes :dohh:


----------



## kate.m.

i believe in this! me & my sisters were exposed to plenty of dirt as children & none of us have any allergies. i also have a pretty cast-iron stomach: ive only vomited once in the past 11 years (damn you mcdonalds!!!), i very rarely get stomach bugs. i dont get colds that often either. i was a formula baby too, so it cant be attributed to receiving breastmilk antibodies. My hubby on the other hand is forever getting colds, has such a dodgy gut (it gets upset very easily... problems with either end!! tmi?!?!) I obviously wasnt there when he was a child, but from seeing his parents house nowadays, id imagine he wasnt exposed to as much dirt as me! He also has excema.

Based on our experiences, im exposing Travis to plenty of dirt!


----------



## pinkclaire

Is it lack of dirt or exposure to cleaning products that seem to affect asthma? Anyone know? My son is a typical boy he is forever dirty, licking stuff he shouldn't (I even found him dipping his toothbrush in the toilet the dirtbag!) but I do clean my house probably to much! I often wonder if the products affect him/will affect him. (and obviously Charlotte when she's older as she'll be encouraged the same way as her brother to get outside in the mud lol)


----------



## bky

I'm all for exposure to dirt. I attended a talk by a parasitologist recently and she was emphasizing how important dirt is to our immune systems. LO is allowed to crawl around outside and explore, touch the dogs (and kiss them :lol:) and so on. I try to keep gross things out of her mouth, but I don't freak out when I find her tasting a rock either.


----------



## lozzy21

pinkclaire said:


> Is it lack of dirt or exposure to cleaning products that seem to affect asthma? Anyone know? My son is a typical boy he is forever dirty, licking stuff he shouldn't (I even found him dipping his toothbrush in the toilet the dirtbag!) but I do clean my house probably to much! I often wonder if the products affect him/will affect him. (and obviously Charlotte when she's older as she'll be encouraged the same way as her brother to get outside in the mud lol)

Both i think, but then its a catch 22, comerical cleaning products can set off asthma but so can dust. Its a where do you draw the line


----------



## lozzy21

I agree, you need to be exposed to bacteria to develop antibody's, if your environment is too sterile then your not going to get the antibody's.

The only thing i use an antibacterial spray on in on LO's high chair and the kitchen surfaces and her favorite toy to eat at the moment are my slippers.


----------



## NaturalMomma

Yup, it's true. Those who don't expose their kids to germs have weakened immune systems because they don't know what the germ is when they finally come in contact to it. My kids play in dirt, it's not a big deal. My ds2 is 1 years and is often dirty.


----------



## raraboo

I agree also- dirt is good. My mum was a cleanahoilic- I have asthma, hayfever and exzema plus various allergies. I purposefully don't go overboard with the cleaning (if I start sneezing usually means its time to dust!!) and so far both kids are ok with none of my allergies or sickly traits. 

Cleaning products well I occassionally use antibacterial on the highchair and in the kitchen but I don't go overboard. Air fresheners are my pet hate- one of my friends had one fall over on the window sill and the paint lifted up. Who wants to breath in paint stripper- that can't be good??

My newborn was introduced to a fair few things too thanks to my daughter but he his fine and dandy. These babies are stronger than we think. Get em out in the garden but just don't bring an earwig in to the house- euwwww still gets me that one- dirty girl!!!!


----------



## c.m.c

yes i heard this years ago and never knew if it was true or not but i always bring Ava outside when i can smell grass being cut- I heard its meant to stop allergies asthma and hayfever etc if Lo's are exposed to things like this early on.

i grew up on a farm and have been exposed to all sorts growing up and I plan to raise LO the same. I dont know if theres any proof to it helping its just my personal choice i suppose


----------



## Aaisrie

pinkclaire it is the cleaning rather than the cleaning products that has been linked to an increase in asthma, I can't remember the exact article but it was either because so much dust was continually stirred up by cleaning or because they weren't exposed to dust that [think it was the latter] was making it more prevalent in kids.
I totally agree with this. Saraya has hardly ever been sick and she sucks stones, licks my shoes... the windows, we live on a farm so it's not the cleanest place in the world anyways!!!


----------



## wishingonastar

i'm a firm believer in the need to expose to 'everyday germs' and not being a clean freak around the children...tidy and hygienic = yes, clean freak = no :thumbup:


----------



## aliss

I use natural cleaners in the house (I make my own with water and vinegar mostly) and I don't even want to admit how many times he's put random dirty stuff in his mouth. Once in a while he attempts to latch onto the dog!


----------



## kmac625

aliss said:


> I use natural cleaners in the house (I make my own with water and vinegar mostly) and I don't even want to admit how many times he's put random dirty stuff in his mouth. Once in a while he attempts to latch onto the dog!

I use white vinegar and water for most of our cleaning too (though I need to get the stronger cleaning stuff for the bathtub because I forget to clean it often enough:blush:). :blush: I stopped worrying about sanitizing everything Clara came into contact with by the time she was 3 months old and I caught her licking one of the cats (and noticed she had a dry piece of clay from the litter box stuck to her cheek:wacko:).


----------



## cleckner04

I'm a clean freak about my house. BUT we have two dogs and I let Emma get as dirty as she wants when we go to the park or play in our back yard. It's disgusting some of the stuff she has eaten. At the same time, I just like to keep my house spotless and sanitized. But I was like that before having a kid too, it isn't me trying to keep my house sterile for Emma's benefit. :D


----------



## Lightworker

Thanks for the responses ladies. My LO is also into shoes as well, and now crawling so I'm sure she's going to be into alot more. 

How do you make this white vinegar cleaner thing?


----------



## modo

Lightworker can you please post some links to the articles you have been reading? Would be very interested :)

I agree with all the posts and Bobby has put lots of yucky stuff in his mouth as well.


----------



## Lightworker

Hey hun - I can't find the actual CDC report lol, but check this link out by the uni of southern cali as it says pretty much the same

www.usc.edu/hsc/info/pr/hmm/00-01winter/germs.html


----------



## kmac625

Lightworker said:


> Thanks for the responses ladies. My LO is also into shoes as well, and now crawling so I'm sure she's going to be into alot more.
> 
> How do you make this white vinegar cleaner thing?

I use approximately equal parts vinegar to water, though I sometimes add a bit extra water.


----------



## Lover

LO will be allowed to get dirty - I have fond memories of making 'spaghetti bolognese' with grass and mud in the garden with my sisters :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

I've never been a clean freak, though I'd never leave the house 'dirty'. Either way Lucas will find his way into muck! I always let him get a bit messy because he finds it fun, I've never really thought much about it tbh.


----------



## mandarhino

I was around a lot of dirt as a child. My grandparents had a farm / always played in creeks / fields / puddles. Have always been healthy & rarely sick

I am very far from a clean freak. I practice the 5 second rule. I am happy for her to play in dirt. So far she seems to have a good immune system.


----------



## ablacketer

<<<right after we took that picture, we set him in the sand where he proceeded to SMASH all daddy's sand castles then put his little hands in his mouth covered with certified NEW JERSEY sand :) He is six months old.


----------



## Fifi61467

I agree to an extent but think it's not a case of actively exposing them to dirt but mite if not being obsessive about cleaning and letting them touch things. I sterilise my bottles and dummies wash my spoons and bowls and let him mouth toys etc. I wouldn't pick up off a filthy floor for him but would at home where it's relatively clean. Ds1 is rarely ill and if he is shakes it off real fast unless some if his freinds. Let's hope lo is the same


----------



## lynnikins

my boys are constantly in the garden i try to wash them up before meals though lol but they are exposed to plenty of dirt and reuglarly have bark , or grass in their mouths lol im not bothered by it i grew up being allowed to get dirty and in general im pretty healthy, then we moved to a farm and Mum got a bit more careful on the hand washing after being around the animals business lol, i clean things but i dont freak out over specks of dirt, lol i stopped sterlising when they started putting stuff in their mouths with the exception of bottles caus they have milk and are more prone to bacteria but since we got a dishwasher they get a hot wash in the sink with dishsoap then just go in the dishwasher lol.


----------



## sam#3

i think dirt is good for kids!!! mine have quads that they go out on over the fields and are always going through muddy puddles... plus they play outside most of the time and they are kids so of course they will have their fingers in their mouths etc and it doesnt phase me in the slightest - bit of dirt never killed anyone!!


----------



## MustangGTgirl

My kids have always been dirt lovers and I am in the US :) I am not a germaphobe at all. My baby loves sitting outside digging holes in the backyard :)


----------



## hattiehippo

Tom's always licking things like stones etc - today he was busy prodding a snail before he had a biscuit and I totally forgot to wash his hands 1st. Oops!

I remember reading various research into the rise of allergies etc and apparantely alot of it is down to children's immune systems not getting enough exposure to germs etc - basically if the immune systems aren't busy with germs they start over reacting to things they shouldn't. Not sure how true it all is but it makes sense that our bodies evolved to cope with most common dirt kids will come into contact with.


----------



## Lu28

I have no problem at all with Aisling licking stones and eating mud, she does it fairly often :lol: I also try to keep the house clean but by no means am a clean freak, I don't use anti bacterial sprays on everything in sight. I've seen ads for that new hand lotion bottle which has a movement sensor so you don't even need to touch the bottle to get the soap out - clean freakiness gone mad :wacko:


----------



## Aunty E

We stopped sterilising bottles at four months with Mog because she was putting whole kittens into her mouth and it seemed stupid to be fussing about bottles which had been thoroughly washed! And she is allowed pretty much free rein in the garden to get dirty and eat rocks ;)


----------



## cowboys angel

I have been saying for years that people who run around after their kids with disinfectant spray and freak out over a little dirt are crazy. My LO is 3 months, 2 months adj, and she lays on the floor (that I don't vaccuum daily), she gets kisses ON THE FACE from my parents dogs, my SD holds her with dirty hands, we give her kisses on the lips MY 7 YEAR OLD SD INCLUDED! 

We even take her swimming in a lake. GOD FORBID! *GASP*

I don't freak out when she sticks things in her mouth, tho I do usually take it away haha. 

I played outside and rolled around in dirt and played with friends and shared things we shouldn't have, and I turned out just fine! I refuse to coddle my child in regards to dirt and cleanliness.

I saw an interview on Good Morning America. They interviewed this pediatrician and this topic came up. 

He said "Yes, I'm a doctor. YES, my kids play outside. YES, they eat food off the floor. NO, they don't wash their hands as often as they should. NO, I don't give them every immunization available. And YES, my kids are the healthiest kids I've seen in a long time."

I WANT HIM as my kids' pediatrician!

In short, yes, I do expose her to dirt haha


----------



## raraboo

LOL- I love this thread. I'm picturing a whole load of mucky kids, including my own, who are being licked by various family pets!!!


----------



## Mum2b_Claire

yes I expose Ruby to dirt - OH gets very cross with me for letting her play by the river,(throwing stones into it etc) I do wipe her with a toddler wipe right after though.


----------



## Lightworker

raraboo said:


> LOL- I love this thread. I'm picturing a whole load of mucky kids, including my own, who are being licked by various family pets!!!

Lol yeah I was dying of laughter when a PP said their LO was latching on the dog...


----------



## Hayley90

im another with a mucky baby :lol:
Harrison puts shoes in his mouth :dohh:

I disinfect surfaces that touch food, and hoover everyday... but he regularly eats floor food, touches shoes/boots/mats/carpets/outside and i dont wipe him down after each contact :lol:

I havent sterilised for a while either, no point when everything else he touches isnt sterile. x


----------



## Natsku

cowboys angel said:


> I have been saying for years that people who run around after their kids with disinfectant spray and freak out over a little dirt are crazy. My LO is 3 months, 2 months adj, and she lays on the floor (that I don't vaccuum daily), she gets kisses ON THE FACE from my parents dogs, my SD holds her with dirty hands, we give her kisses on the lips MY 7 YEAR OLD SD INCLUDED!
> 
> *We even take her swimming in a lake. GOD FORBID! *GASP**
> 
> I don't freak out when she sticks things in her mouth, tho I do usually take it away haha.
> 
> I played outside and rolled around in dirt and played with friends and shared things we shouldn't have, and I turned out just fine! I refuse to coddle my child in regards to dirt and cleanliness.
> 
> I saw an interview on Good Morning America. They interviewed this pediatrician and this topic came up.
> 
> He said "Yes, I'm a doctor. YES, my kids play outside. YES, they eat food off the floor. NO, they don't wash their hands as often as they should. NO, I don't give them every immunization available. And YES, my kids are the healthiest kids I've seen in a long time."
> 
> I WANT HIM as my kids' pediatrician!
> 
> In short, yes, I do expose her to dirt haha

We do this too! Lake water must be much better for her than chlorinated swimming pool water (although a fair bit colder brrrr)

I let Maria roll in the grass and she grabs it and tries to eat it. I don't steralise her dummies anymore and if they fall on the floor at home I don't even wash them. I only vacuum once a week or so or when I see the dust REALLY piling up :haha: I use the antibac cleaner in the kitchen about once in a blue moon. I think the bathroom is about the only place that gets cleaned somewhat regularly.


----------



## cowboys angel

Natsku said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> I have been saying for years that people who run around after their kids with disinfectant spray and freak out over a little dirt are crazy. My LO is 3 months, 2 months adj, and she lays on the floor (that I don't vaccuum daily), she gets kisses ON THE FACE from my parents dogs, my SD holds her with dirty hands, we give her kisses on the lips MY 7 YEAR OLD SD INCLUDED!
> 
> *We even take her swimming in a lake. GOD FORBID! *GASP**
> 
> I don't freak out when she sticks things in her mouth, tho I do usually take it away haha.
> 
> I played outside and rolled around in dirt and played with friends and shared things we shouldn't have, and I turned out just fine! I refuse to coddle my child in regards to dirt and cleanliness.
> 
> I saw an interview on Good Morning America. They interviewed this pediatrician and this topic came up.
> 
> He said "Yes, I'm a doctor. YES, my kids play outside. YES, they eat food off the floor. NO, they don't wash their hands as often as they should. NO, I don't give them every immunization available. And YES, my kids are the healthiest kids I've seen in a long time."
> 
> I WANT HIM as my kids' pediatrician!
> 
> In short, yes, I do expose her to dirt haha
> 
> *We do this too! Lake water must be much better for her than chlorinated swimming pool water (although a fair bit colder brrrr)*
> 
> I let Maria roll in the grass and she grabs it and tries to eat it. I don't steralise her dummies anymore and if they fall on the floor at home I don't even wash them. I only vacuum once a week or so or when I see the dust REALLY piling up :haha: I use the antibac cleaner in the kitchen about once in a blue moon. I think the bathroom is about the only place that gets cleaned somewhat regularly.Click to expand...

That was my thought too, when someone flipped out on me about taking my one month old (the first time she went swimming) in the lake. Seems chlorine would be much more dangerous!

I wipe off pacifiers when she drops them, but don't steralize them. I wash her bottles and nipples in EXTREMELY hot water with soap, but I don't steralize anymore.

As of right now, she is laying in the middle of my floor staring at herself and cooing and talking to her reflexion in the glass cabinet door. She's laying on the carpet that I haven't vaccuumed in a couple weeks :rofl: in just a diaper, and I'm not worried about it.


----------



## lindseymw

Whilst I was studying at Uni, we looked at the Hygiene Hypothesis. Here a link for a website which makes for interesting reading:-

https://www.hygienehypothesis.com/


----------



## cowboys angel

Hmm...thanks for posting that


----------



## Natsku

cowboys angel said:


> Natsku said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> I have been saying for years that people who run around after their kids with disinfectant spray and freak out over a little dirt are crazy. My LO is 3 months, 2 months adj, and she lays on the floor (that I don't vaccuum daily), she gets kisses ON THE FACE from my parents dogs, my SD holds her with dirty hands, we give her kisses on the lips MY 7 YEAR OLD SD INCLUDED!
> 
> *We even take her swimming in a lake. GOD FORBID! *GASP**
> 
> I don't freak out when she sticks things in her mouth, tho I do usually take it away haha.
> 
> I played outside and rolled around in dirt and played with friends and shared things we shouldn't have, and I turned out just fine! I refuse to coddle my child in regards to dirt and cleanliness.
> 
> I saw an interview on Good Morning America. They interviewed this pediatrician and this topic came up.
> 
> He said "Yes, I'm a doctor. YES, my kids play outside. YES, they eat food off the floor. NO, they don't wash their hands as often as they should. NO, I don't give them every immunization available. And YES, my kids are the healthiest kids I've seen in a long time."
> 
> I WANT HIM as my kids' pediatrician!
> 
> In short, yes, I do expose her to dirt haha
> 
> *We do this too! Lake water must be much better for her than chlorinated swimming pool water (although a fair bit colder brrrr)*
> 
> I let Maria roll in the grass and she grabs it and tries to eat it. I don't steralise her dummies anymore and if they fall on the floor at home I don't even wash them. I only vacuum once a week or so or when I see the dust REALLY piling up :haha: I use the antibac cleaner in the kitchen about once in a blue moon. I think the bathroom is about the only place that gets cleaned somewhat regularly.Click to expand...
> 
> That was my thought too, when someone flipped out on me about taking my one month old (the first time she went swimming) in the lake. Seems chlorine would be much more dangerous!
> 
> I wipe off pacifiers when she drops them, but don't steralize them. I wash her bottles and nipples in EXTREMELY hot water with soap, but I don't steralize anymore.
> 
> As of right now, she is laying in the middle of my floor staring at herself and cooing and talking to her reflexion in the glass cabinet door. She's laying on the carpet that I haven't vaccuumed in a couple weeks :rofl: in just a diaper, and I'm not worried about it.Click to expand...

Def agree that chlorine would be worse. My OH doesn't want me to take her to a chlorine pool ever! Though that would make swimming in winter impossible so might have to cross him on that one.

I look forward to the days when she'll want to jump in puddles and play with mud


----------



## cowboys angel

Haha me too! Mine just still kinda lays there. lol Though she's trying very hard to be mobile.


----------



## Natsku

Maria is trying hard too - well by trying hard I mean she flings herself face first forward when sitting :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

Haha mine doesn't sit up yet but she pushes herself along the floor with her toes and cries if she's not moving, whether that's being carried or swinging.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

lindseymw said:


> Whilst I was studying at Uni, we looked at the Hygiene Hypothesis. Here a link for a website which makes for interesting reading:-
> 
> https://www.hygienehypothesis.com/

Interesting! I didn't know it was backed up by research :lol: There was a bit left unexplained in that article but it was definitely an interesting read.
The bit about hayfever confused me:



> Simply stated, increased exposure to allergens leads to increased sensitivity. Today, people eat diverse and exotic foods, many containing artificial preservatives and additives; spend more time indoors, increasing contact with dust, synthetic materials, and household chemicals; are more likely to maintain pets indoors; and are exposed to more pollution.

If we're spending _more_ time indoors, then does the theory not explain pollen allergy? Or have I missed something? :haha:

It would also suggest that holistic treatment of allergy is counter-productive, because it often includes exposure to allergens.


----------



## Natsku

That doesn't make sense. I have a friend who is having allergy treatment by injecting small amounts of allergens into and increasing the amounts, therefore the exposure, and its working


----------



## Kate&Lucas

Natsku said:


> That doesn't make sense. I have a friend who is having allergy treatment by injecting small amounts of allergens into and increasing the amounts, therefore the exposure, and its working

Well that's what I thought! I girl I used to live with made her own holistic pills. A friend of her's was allergic to cats so she put cat hair in them, and she swore it worked.
I would've thought exposure to allergens would cause _less_ sensitivty.


----------



## Natsku

Thats what I would think too. Although I'm not gonna go rub my face in pollen to check the theory out :haha:


----------



## Kate&Lucas

No, I think I will continue to dose up on the anti-histamines just incase :haha:


----------



## cowboys angel

I'm kinda confused too...that seemed...counterproductive?


----------



## angelstardust

Considering that Vatamin K (amongst others) is produced by bacteria that live in our gut, E.coli in our intestines help digest out food as well offer protection against other bacterial infectons... dirt is good. 

There are limits however. I'll heppily let them dig for worms but licking raw chicken would be taking it too far. :dohh:

It is mostly common sence and getting things into perspective. Digging through cat poo would be bad, digging through compost is okay.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

angelstardust said:


> Considering that Vatamin K (amongst others) is produced by bacteria that live in our gut, E.coli in our intestines help digest out food as well offer protection against other bacterial infectons... dirt is good.
> 
> There are limits however. I'll heppily let them dig for worms but licking raw chicken would be taking it too far. :dohh:
> 
> It is mostly common sence and getting things into perspective. * Digging through cat poo would be bad*, digging through compost is okay.

Please tell my son this!! I'm a step away from putting an electric fence around the litter tray, he's become obsessed with it :dohh:


----------



## cowboys angel

Well of course there are limits. Cat poo and raw chicken would definitely be *bad!!!*


----------



## BlackBerry25

I keep my house fairly clean and am always dusting, but she is outside playing in the garden and sand at the park, etc. She is dirty until bathtime, pretty much. She has even eaten dirt and most likely a worm :rofl:


----------



## cowboys angel

Yum worms. blech


----------



## membas#1

my LO has been exposed to dirt from our garden and dog kisses...dirt is good, germs are good--yeah, no raw chicken licking :)


----------



## 17thy

My daughter loves playing in the grass! Its a pain because you have to give her a bath right afterward because she gets filthy, but she still loves it. Sensitive skin and all she's been just fine. I don't think its natural to keep your baby away from dirt. lol. Its what the Earth is made of!


----------



## MrsRabbit

I agree. Even when I was a kid [in Canada] people would seem upset because my mother let us get dirty outside while playing. That and this need for wipes, soaps, alcohol gels etc.

My children see dirt - we have a bath tub. Obviously we wash our hands well after being in public and bathe regularly. I think as soon as people think dirt - the see this horribly filthy child that never gets washed...middle ground.


----------



## pinklightbulb

I will defo be exposing Eamon to dirt :thumbup: I don't ever come in here but when I saw this topic I had to answer it :haha: He's always eating floor food, licking shoes, getting into cat/dog food, patting/kissing cats and dogs, and I only hoover once every 3 days 'cause the house is soooo big. (Though I do hoover food up if he's been eating and dropped stuff, I'm not that nasty!) He's never ever had a cold or anything. He isn't vax'd either, though he will be when he reaches school age. My OH has a very poor immune system and I do NOT want E picking that up off him. Thankfully, he seems to have been blessed with mine so far, I've hardly been sick a day in my life and I was always exposed to dirt (so was OH though so who knows what happened there lol.)


----------



## indy and lara

I wholeheartedly believe this. I do not clean everywhere every few hours with antibac wipes like friends do, I do not use loads of chemical products. Emma plays outside and is constantly grubby.


----------



## angelstardust

Kate&Lucas said:


> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> Considering that Vatamin K (amongst others) is produced by bacteria that live in our gut, E.coli in our intestines help digest out food as well offer protection against other bacterial infectons... dirt is good.
> 
> There are limits however. I'll heppily let them dig for worms but licking raw chicken would be taking it too far. :dohh:
> 
> It is mostly common sence and getting things into perspective. * Digging through cat poo would be bad*, digging through compost is okay.
> 
> Please tell my son this!! I'm a step away from putting an electric fence around the litter tray, he's become obsessed with it :dohh:Click to expand...

You know you're a parent when you use the immortal line 'Please don't eat poo!' and you're not even making a joke.


----------



## Kate&Lucas

:rofl:


----------



## angelstardust

cowboys angel said:


> Well of course there are limits. Cat poo and raw chicken would definitely be *bad!!!*


I don't know if you're being sarcastic here or not.


----------



## cowboys angel

angelstardust said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Well of course there are limits. Cat poo and raw chicken would definitely be *bad!!!*
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're being sarcastic here or not.Click to expand...

Nope, just agreeing, lol. I wasn't being a smart ass, I promise!


----------



## angelstardust

cowboys angel said:


> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Well of course there are limits. Cat poo and raw chicken would definitely be *bad!!!*
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're being sarcastic here or not.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just agreeing, lol. I wasn't being a smart ass, I promise!Click to expand...

Ah right, just used to smart asses I guess! :wacko: Defensive much, me? 

Anyway, mine helped me with the weeding and likes to eat dock leaves, I did try and tell her that dandelions tasted better...


----------



## silver_penny

I make sure my children get their daily regimen of dirt and Vitamin D. :haha: Yes, my kids eat dirt, they have eaten bugs, and more than likely poo and mould :blech: I encourage the dirt (wll more like I don't _discourage_ it) but I do try to keep them away from the other stuff.

"God made dirt, and dirt don't hurt!" :haha:


----------



## angelstardust

And off on a tangent, I hate those hand sanitiser gels, the alcohol ones. The amount of times I have seen folk come out a toilet and use the gels rather than wash their hands! Eurgh! They don't wash your hands you know, the dirt is still there, the viruses you just picked up from that public loo seat are still there, no doubt happily feeding off the sweat and dead skin cells on your hands, breeding, just waiting for you to go and wipe your nose and transfer them into you mouth and then there you go, bit of the old Huey and Ralfing. 

Now that is gross. Plus, they encourage certain nasty bacteria to spore, and bacterial spores are near impossible to kill. Just use soap and water, honestly, its right there! 

And that new no-touch soap dispenser.... I mean, why? Coz of a 'germy pump'? Its not like you're washing hands right after touching it is it? 

Stupidity! 

[/Rant]


----------



## cowboys angel

angelstardust said:


> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> angelstardust said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> cowboys angel said:
> 
> 
> Well of course there are limits. Cat poo and raw chicken would definitely be *bad!!!*
> 
> 
> I don't know if you're being sarcastic here or not.Click to expand...
> 
> Nope, just agreeing, lol. I wasn't being a smart ass, I promise!Click to expand...
> 
> Ah right, just used to smart asses I guess! :wacko: Defensive much, me?
> 
> Anyway, mine helped me with the weeding and likes to eat dock leaves, I did try and tell her that dandelions tasted better...Click to expand...

I quite often am a smartass, but not that time. :)


----------



## Natsku

I have to admit I carry one of those alcohol gels around with me but thats only to use when I take the bins out to the communal wheelybins as there's nowhere to wash my hands and I always take the bins out on my way out for a walk with Maria and don't really want to touch her with bin hands cos they are pretty foul sometimes...


----------



## LittleBoo

A friend of mine's mother has severe OCD, she cleans constantly, to the point her children have no sense of smell (bleach fumes) no one, not even repair men, are allowed in the house, as children they were stripped and bathed as soon as they entered the house, went through 3 kitchen worktops in 10 years using bleach. Her children all have autoimmune disorders, are constantly sick, they're no longer children really, her oldest is a year older than I and her youngest 14, I know them all very well and I have a strong feeling the exposure to cleaning products and having no exposure to dirt is the cause.


----------



## cowboys angel

:nope:


----------



## misspeach24

I dont mind the idea of exposure to the right kind of dirt, like natural stuff like earth, plants, sand, gardens, parks, but the idea of industrial dirt like car fumes and roadsides and dirty streets doesnt sound so nice. We go to the park all the time, and she plays in the sandpits and on the grass.
I wash my floors with hot water, with a trickle of bleach, and dust just with a wet cloth, and bathroom with soda crystals cuz I hate to think I'm breathing in nasty chemicals, which I think is a main contributer to asthma and allergies, along with car fumes..


----------



## membas#1

ooh i hate car fumes too--they give me a headache. we also don't use a lot of cleaning solutions. vinegar works great--a touch of bleach when we need it, which isn't often (we've had the same small liter bottle of bleach for over a year)--mostly hot water in our house and some seventh generation bathroom cleaner for the toilet and shower, and we have a vaporizer that we use essential oils with and we use lavender oil in it as an anti-microbial as needed.


----------



## mommy43

i agree if they are not exposed to some of it how do they build immunity 
im not over the top with cleaning products i use antibacterial spray for hichchair kitchen work surfaces & toilet but i try to use natural stuff for cleaning lemon juice or white vinigar 
i played in the dirt when i was little my dad worked on a farm we went lambing i climbed trees ect
i dont make my kids stay clean either they roll round the garden jump in puddles ect


----------

